# Windows 10 Shuts down randomly



## ngk0585 (Feb 7, 2008)

Windows 10 Shuts down randomly. It does not "crash" with an error code, it simply shuts off. Dead as a doornail. I turn it back on and I get the little blue window in the middle of the screen but nothing else. I turn it off manually, count to 10 and turn it back on. It will then come back up OK. I see nothing unusual and programs seem to run OK. Outlook, Explorer, Google, and installed programs. BUT just when I get comfortable working, BAM! it just shuts off. Cycle continues. I do not play games except only Solitaire (which is online only with W10) occasionally. I have Norton and have run scans. Any ideas?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Send a paste of the results of this please
http://static.techguy.org/download/SysInfo.exe

2. A possible cause of the symptoms you describe is the use of unsuitable 3rd party system maintenance programs - Windows 10 does not like third party programs that change aspects of its system. Registry cleaners, system booster programs, defraggers and the make it go faster type apps are sooner or later, frequently the kiss of death to the health of the system.

3. Send please the results of this - clicking to check ONLY installed programs
when you have the program installed right click and click run as admin
Click to check as above
click go
copy and paste please the notepad file - select all - copy - paste to reply

https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/download/minitoolbox/

4. . There is of course a slight possibility there is a driver problem and the shut down is caused by that driver loading when you access its software.

5. I think from reading some of your previous topics, you have a certain degree of knowledge, so have you please checked if anything is recorded in event viewer
that may provide further clues.

6. I am now offline until approx. 2230hrs UK time, I will respond to your reply then.


----------



## ngk0585 (Feb 7, 2008)

Norton dies not allow this program. It deemed it unsafe and removed it. Norton has stopped some other programs as well in the past. The newer Norton is more difficult to turnoff and I've not had success with controlling it. I think it may have torpedoed a few installs too. I am uploading Belarc. Probably not as good. Reviewing, I noticed a program "simpliclean Power Suite Edition" simplitec GmbH (?) I think it installed with Magix music clean.I have never run it. It just exists. I think it is a registry cleaner. I've uploaded Belarc, but Belarc has declined in the last 5 years and is not as good with identifying programs.


----------



## ngk0585 (Feb 7, 2008)

The mini toolbox was also blocked by Norton


----------



## ngk0585 (Feb 7, 2008)

FYI I retired from computers after 30 years. Still have a hand in it some but do not keep up. I just use computers all the time for Outlook (POP), photography, music, research and some remote access to wife's office computer. I do not play games except a Solitaire off and on. I try to be cautious with downloads. I kind of like Norton but none of these programs are perfect. I looked at the event viewer but not knowledgeable enough on that to discern anything. I appreciate any help.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

It is more or less impossible to diagnose the fault if Norton will not allow the download of such software
Even if you cannot disable Norton, I would have thought there would have been a capability to allow a download when Norton declares it unsafe

Presuming that you have the necessary password or whatever to reinstall your Norton product if necessary please UNINSTALL it using Programs and Features and then reboot and run this tool
https://support.norton.com/sp/en/uk/home/current/solutions/kb20080710133834EN_EndUserProfile_en_us

then reboot again and check that Windows Defender is enabled and showing real time protection turned on.
Update Defender

Re the


> simpliclean Power Suite Edition" simplitec GmbH


This I presume
http://www.simplitec.com/gb/power-suite/

my understanding is that the program creates a scheduled task and runs automatically
MOST unwanted and like any other registry cleaner dangerous to the health of the computer
I strongly recommend its immediate uninstall using programs and features.

Post back when you have done that sending the original requested details from the information utility and the mini toolbox.


----------



## ngk0585 (Feb 7, 2008)

I removed the simplitec - Thanks. I reset the power save mode to never turn off computer. I also rebooted two other computers in the house. (I don't think that had anything to do with it.) I rebooted mine and got busy with Christmas and left it thinking I'd do the Norton thing. two days now and it has not shut down on me again. - Strange. - It did a MS update on Monday when I went to check email. Hasn't done it since. I will keep your instructions and go through the process if the problem returns. I appreciate your assistance with this. I learned a couple of things. - Bill


----------



## ngk0585 (Feb 7, 2008)

BTW - Is there a reliable registry cleaner? Not sure I want to try one. I had one a few of years ago on a previous computer and after first run I don't think it was worth the effort.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

> MOST unwanted and like any other registry cleaner dangerous to the health of the computer


Reliable registry cleaner - such thing does not exist.
Cleaning the registry is a complete non-starter

WHY -
Part of an article published some years ago by a Microsoft Tech


> Registry Cleaning won't really improve system speed anyway. Even though there are a lot of orphaned keys/values present, you won't notice a difference in system speed. The only difference you'll notice is when you actually search in your registry - but how many people do this?
> 
> On the contrary, as a matter of fact, if you "clean" the registry frequently, it actually becomes more fragmented after a while - and *that may* result in slower system performance, although you won't notice much difference.
> 
> I rather prefer to have a lot of orphaned keys in the registry, instead of keys/values that were deleted by a registry cleaner, which were not supposed to be deleted in the first place. And that's the risk of these Registry Cleaners, because many list keys/values as orphaned or unneeded while they are actually needed.


and my explanation of it


> Registry Structure: The Tree, Nodes and Keys
> 
> The data is stored in the registry in a tree structure format, for those who have never opened the Registry Editor, you'd find its layout is similar to what you would see when you open your Windows Explorer. Each node within the registry tree contains a key which may have both subkeys and data entries (called values). Depending on the application you run, the application may need only the associated key while others may need the value data set for that specific key. A hive in the registry is a group of keys, subkeys, and values in the registry that has a set of supporting files containing backups of its data. The Windows boot process automatically retrieves data from these supporting files.
> 
> ...


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i have removed the belarc report, as it contains product keys


----------

